# Geteilte IP Adresse - Bitte mal die Hintergründe erläutern



## M. Zink (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich nutze ISPConfig nun über 2 Jahre und habe immer mal wieder das Problem mit einer geteilten IP Adresse. Dieses habe ich jetzt grade wieder und komme mal wieder nicht dahinter an was es liegen könnte. Nur damit ich jetzt nicht erst mal eine Standard Antwort bekomme hier die Dinge die ich bereits überprüft habe und wie sich das ganze überhaupt zusammen setzt.

Ich habe eine Domain und habe nun eine Co Domain anlegen sollen. Die Co Domain ist keine Subdomain der eigentlichen Domain sondern eine komplett andere Domain. Bei anderen Projekten hat dies auch absolut genau so funktioniert ohne Weiterleitung und sonstiges. Einfach damit ein Projekt über zwei TLD's erreichbar ist eben.

1. IP Adresse und Domain muss korrekt angegeben sein.
Die IP die ich verwende ist die einzige die mir auf diesem Server zur Verfügung steht. Die Domain wird bei meinem Domain Hoster korrekt auf diese IP geleitet sonst würde ich ja auch den Fehler nicht sehen. Die Co Domain habe ich bei der bestehenden und funktionierenden Domain angelegt und habe einfach unter Co-Domain eine neue angelegt. Vom ansehen her ist bei der zweiten Domain exakt das selbe wie bei der Hauptdomain. Die Haken für Create DNS habe ich auch gesetzt. Im Bereich DNS sind die Einträge auch identisch und entsprechen auch den anderen Einträgen anderer Domains wo ich ebenfalls sowas gemacht habe.

2. VHosts Conf
Die VHosts Conf wird wie es aussieht korrekt angelegt. Es entsteht keine weitere Datei wegen eines Fehlers oder sonst was. Es gibt lediglich die Sicherheitskopie die wohl immer angelegt wird. Wenn ich diese Datei betrachte sieht der Eintrag des betroffenen VHost genau so aus wie ein Eintrag eines anderen VHost wo es weitere TLD's gibt. Die TLD's stehen hintereinander unter ServerAlias und das wars. Es gibt auch keinerlei Apache Direktiven für diesen einen VHost und gab es vor meinem Eingriff auch nicht.

3. ISPC Log
Im Logfile steht jede menge drin aber absolut nichts in dem Zeitraum wo ich das jetzt versuche von einem Fehler. Suche ich nach "error" bekomme ich 4 Einträge aus vorherigen Versuchen wo ich mal einen Fehler gemacht habe aber nichts in diesem Monat geschweigedenn in dem Zeitraum zwischen gestern Vormittag und heute. Also auch laut ISPC sollte ich vermutlich alles richtig gemacht haben.

Wie kann es also sein, dass ich dennoch dieses Problem habe und es offensichtlich auch keinen Fehler gibt den ich selbst gemacht habe? Gibt es weitere Logs die ggf. detailierter anzeigen warum hier was nicht klappt? In welchen Fällen ganz absolut exakt wird von ISPC die Meldung erzeugt mit der geteilten IP Adresse? Nur wenn mit Domain und IP was nicht stimmt und wenn die VHost Conf nicht passt oder auch bei weiteren Problemen? Wenn man berücksichtigt was ich nachgeschaut habe, was muss ich in so einem Fall unternehmen um das Problem zu finden?

Ich setze im übrigen noch ISPC Version 2.2.18 ein, aber bezüglich Update auf die neueste Version eröffne ich mal ein neues Thema bzw. lese erst mal wie das läuft.


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2009)

Das mit der geteilten IP ist ganz einfach. Sobald der Apache eine ankommende Anfrage nicht einem konkreten Web zuteilen kann, erhältsts Du diese Seite. Das Passiert also genau dann wenn die in einer website ausgewählte IP Adresse nicht mit der des DNS A-Records der Domain übereinstimmt.


----------



## M. Zink (18. Juni 2009)

Das heißt das kann NUR in diesem einen Fall passieren? Das heißt in den Themen wo irgendwas bei den Apache Direktiven falsch war lag es mehr oder weniger nicht an den Direktiven selbst sondern ebenfalls daran das die VHost Conf einfach nicht die nötigen Einträge der IP beinhaltete?

Dann frage ich mich allerdings wie das Problem bei mir auftreten kann wenn in der VHost Conf sogar absolut korrekt drin steht was drin stehen muss. Ich finde es doof so ein Problem hier zu posten obwohl schon etliche Leute das Problem hatten nur weil ich der Meinung bin mein Problem ist anders. Davon muss ich jedoch ausgehen da ich nur diese eine IP habe und nirgendwo eine andere verwendet hab.

Was kann denn bei mir das Problem sein?


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2009)

> Das heißt in den Themen wo irgendwas bei den Apache Direktiven falsch war lag es mehr oder weniger nicht an den Direktiven selbst sondern ebenfalls daran das die VHost Conf einfach nicht die nötigen Einträge der IP beinhaltete?


richtig, denn bei denen stand ja der gesamte vhost nicht drin, da sie halt falsche direktiven drin hatten. Da Du aber gesagt hast dass der vhost bei Dir mit der richtigen IP geschrieben wurde, hat es damit nichts zu tun.



> Was kann denn bei mir das Problem sein?


1) Überprüfe es auf Tippfehler, und zwar domain und IP.
2) Teste den DNS Eintrag nochmal. Es muss einen DNS A-Record geben, keine wie auch immer geartete Weiterleitung.
3) Hast Du auch wirklich eine co-domain ohne www im Hostnamen angelegt?


----------



## M. Zink (18. Juni 2009)

1. Tipfehler hab ich schon von nem zweiten paar Augen kontrollieren lassen, da man ja bekanntlich manschmal den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht. ist also auszuschließen

2. Es gibt keinerlei Weiterleitung. Unter DNS Manager und der entsprechenden Domäne gibt es einen A-Record mit www als Host und der richtigen IP. Das sieht bei der funktionierenden Domäne genau so aus.

3. Ich habe wirklich eine Co Domäne angelegt. Vorgehensweise: ISPC aufrufen -> bestehenden Web auswählen -> Co-Domains -> Neu -> Host: leer, Domain: die Domain, Create DNS: Haken gesetzt, Create DNS MX: Haken gesetzt -> Speichern -> fertig.

Ich bin echt überfragt wie das sein kann.

Vielleicht mal noch am Rande. Die Domain ist genau wie die funktionierende und beinhaltet nur einen Buchstaben weniger. Beispiel:
abcdef.de <-- funktioniert
abcde.de <-- funktioniert nicht

Sehr merkwürdig das ganze.


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2009)

Dann kann ich Dir mit allgemeinen Antworten so nicht weiterhelfen. Du must also schon mal die wirkliche Domain nennen und auch den vhost dieser Webseite aus der datei Vhost_ispconfig.conf posten.


----------



## M. Zink (18. Juni 2009)

Den echten Domain Namen darf ich leider im Moment nicht preis geben. Der Domain Eigner möchte das nicht. Aber die VHost Conf kann ich posten kein Thema.



> ######################################
> # Vhost: www.kundexyz.de:80
> ######################################
> #
> ...


Falls Du selbst was testen möchtest und dazu den Domain Namen brauchst kann ich Dir den per PN geben. Offen posten hier darf ich aber nicht.


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2009)

Ohne echten domainnamen kann ich den DNS Eintrag nicht prüfen und ohne echte IP im vhost Dir auch nicht sagen warunm es nicht geht.


----------

